# New to Classical Need Help



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

Hello. I am fairly new to classical music and have spent some money on a good home stereo audiophile system. I want to know a good list of reference material to start with. Since i havent much yet, what are some good recordings in high audiophile quality that might contain a lot of "famous" or songs i may have heard due to popularity, being in movies, etc. Since i dont know the titles or composers its a bit tricky. There are several i hear and know the song but no idea who wrote it, or better yet, the best version to get to enjoy it the way it was intended or would sound the best. Be it quality of musician ot quality of recording or perhaps best, both!. Any help getting started would be appreciated.

I Have access to play SACD, CD and HD and regular media files. Currently no cassette ot LP ability.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello and welcome see:

https://www.talkclassical.com/65080-best-classical-pieces.html?highlight=


----------



## caracalla (Feb 19, 2020)

If I were you, I'd get onto a decent streaming service and do a search on 'classical favourites' (or favorites, as you wish). That will throw up a number of albums & playlists with 25/50/100 classical lollipops. You'll certainly have heard many of these pieces before, and this will allow you to identify them.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi there, welcome to the community! :tiphat:

The _DigitalDreamDoor_ website contains a variety of listening suggestions that may help you. There you can find a list for *"Most Popular Classical Music Works"* for example, that I suggest you to listen before you explore further classical music, as it contains some of the most popular (although not necessarily the greatest) pieces of the genre.

After that, I suggest taking a look at the *TC Recommended Lists* that more or less shows the average musical preferences of the musical enthusiasts of this community, and to the member *Trout's Blog* that has a precious amount of recommendations of performances based on suggestions by members over the years. I also encourage you to participate of some games *in the proper subforum* to discover new composers/works, and to take a look at *The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works* that has been compiled here over the years and contains hundreds of works by a great number of composers for you to explore.

*Johann Sebastian Bach*, *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* and *Ludwig van Beethoven* are by far the three most popular composers of classical music, sometimes even called "the big three" of classical. I suggest you to listen to some of their works via youtube to familiarize with their styles. And since I happen to idolize the latter, try these:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

If I were going to recommend, say, ten things to an aspiring classical aficionado who cares about audio quality, they would be the following:

Vivaldi, The Four Seasons
Bach, Brandenburg Concerto 3
Mozart, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Beethoven, Symphony 5
Brahms, Symphony 1
Rossini, William Tell Overture
Wagner, Tannhauser Overture
Holst, The Planets
Sibelius, Symphony 5
Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring

This list of compositions would give you a broad mix of period and styles, and be heavy on things you recognize through popular culture osmosis.

Asking for "the best recordings" is a fraught question on a forum like this. I would just say that there are some record labels and some orchestras that are known for their consistent quality. As far as record labels, anything from DG, Decca, EMI, Sony, and Pentatone can generally be relied upon. For orchestras, anything from the Berliner Philharmoniker, the Vienna Philharmonic, the London Symphony Orchestra (which has a great download store for hi-res music), or the Chicago Symphony Orchestra can be relied upon for excellent audio quality (This list is NOT EXHAUSTIVE and is only a start!).

Things recorded post 1990 are generally best for hiss-free sound with lots of detail, but this is only a guideline, as you can find many, many great recordings from about 1960 to 1990.

Since Beethoven 5 is above, here's The Planets:





And here's Bach's Brandenburg 3:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

We have a main list Allerius mentioned; people are always voting on pieces every day. It's certainly the most well-done list there is:

_The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works_

You might go for a more beginner's introduction, listening to works that sound good from transitioning from other music, so you might check out the recent threads entitled:

What are the ideal works to introduce someone to classical music?

Essential classical music for a new listener?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi. I'm new here too. What has been enormously helpful to me is to use the lists linked upthread and look for them in Amazon Music. I've been working through the top ranked symphonies, concerti and ensembles and then using advanced search here to try and find recommended recordings of a specific work, then listen through several recordings of it on Amazon Music. Once I find a recording I like I go ahead and snatch it up. Also, the current listening thread is good to watch as there's a lot of interesting stuff posted in there. Anyway, this is what has been helping me. Best wishes.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't take anyone else's word for anything. Listen widely and randomly, and go where your interests (defined as the pieces that make your ears perk up) take you.


----------



## brford66 (May 17, 2020)

This might sound a bit mad,but i use Solti's version of Verdi's Requiem mainly for the reason the timpani sounds,other versions the timpani just doesn't boom like it does on this,you'll know the part i'm on about,it's been used in countless adverts etc.,i'm like yourself,decent sound equipment but unsure of what i'm actually listening for sometimes


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and to the inexhaustible world of classical music! You have an immensely rewarding lifelong journey ahead of you. Some great starter audiophile recordings:

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony: Barenboim/CSO
Holst Planets: Dutoit/Montreal
Stravinsky Rite of Spring: Bernstein/NY
Bach Goldberg Variations and Well-Tempered Clavier: Schiff ECM
Beethoven Symphonies 5 and 7: Carlos Kleiber
Mozart String Quintets: Talich Quartet
Vivaldi Four Seasons: Carmignola/Marcon

These are just a few that I think you could use as launching pads. I wish you well in your listening adventures!:tiphat:


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

*Alan1974*

Hello im new to Classical music in fact it started around the start of the lock-down, in my first few steps i happened upon 
Sergiu Celibidache, first the Omnibus docu them Bruckner's 4th and so on, Ive now got the Munich years on cd i was 
wondering if there are any (im aware of the Bridgett bardot thing) recommended high fidelity recordings on vinyl made by Celibidache?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's what I'd do: get any of these three sets (or all three!). They're relatively cheap, extremely well-performed, well-recorded and have nothing but hallowed chestnuts - warhorses all. And a wide variety of music too. When I started in classical is was several big boxes from Reader's Digest and some from Radio Shack (yes!) that gave me the exposure I was seeking. There are many other boxes like these, but I've been really impressed with these three.




















Warning: just don't play Silvestri's account of the Tchaikovsky 4th. How he ever arrived at that bizarre (and wrong) rhythmic reading in the fate motive has bewildered listeners for decades.


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

nortonowner said:


> Hello. I am fairly new to classical music and have spent some money on a good home stereo audiophile system. I want to know a good list of reference material to start with. Since i havent much yet, what are some good recordings in high audiophile quality that might contain a lot of "famous" or songs i may have heard due to popularity, being in movies, etc. Since i dont know the titles or composers its a bit tricky. There are several i hear and know the song but no idea who wrote it, or better yet, the best version to get to enjoy it the way it was intended or would sound the best. Be it quality of musician ot quality of recording or perhaps best, both!. Any help getting started would be appreciated.
> 
> I Have access to play SACD, CD and HD and regular media files. Currently no cassette ot LP ability.


What type of classical music do you like to listen to? I have many recommendations for different categories, there's solo music (for any instrument), orchestral music, chamber music, opera, and many more! Also, what type of characteristics do you look for in music, i.e. loud/soft, fast/slow, long/short, you can find something just for you!


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the speedy help, Im liking orchestral, Bruckner,s 4th is really floating my boat, the second movement is stunning to me Beethovens 7th, as conducted by Celibidache, also chamber Faure requiem i would say soft slow but im open minded


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks i will check these out


----------



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)

Alan1974 said:


> Thanks i will check these out


Follow conductors and performers, they'll have the repertoire you're looking for with the best quality.

Conductors: Karajan, Bernstein, Furtwangler, Abbado, Bohm.

Players: Horowitz, Oistrahk, Perlman, Richter, Rubinstein.

Those pretty much cover everything, Carlos Kleiber is great also but has next to no recordings.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

nortonowner said:


> Hello. I am fairly new to classical music and have spent some money on a good home stereo audiophile system. I want to know a good list of reference material to start with. Since i havent much yet, what are some good recordings in high audiophile quality that might contain a lot of "famous" or songs i may have heard due to popularity, being in movies, etc. Since i dont know the titles or composers its a bit tricky. There are several i hear and know the song but no idea who wrote it, or better yet, the best version to get to enjoy it the way it was intended or would sound the best. Be it quality of musician ot quality of recording or perhaps best, both!. Any help getting started would be appreciated.
> 
> I Have access to play SACD, CD and HD and regular media files. Currently no cassette ot LP ability.


Symphonic:
Mozart Symphonies 38-41
Beethoven 3, 5, 6, 7, 9
Schubert 8, 9
Brahms 3
Dvorak 7, 8, 9
Mahler 1
Shostakovich 5, 7, 10
Rorem 3
Prokofiev 1

Concertos:

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Bach Double Violin Concerto, A minor violin concerto, Brandenburg Concertos
Corelli Christmas Concerto
Haydn Cello Concerto 1
Mozart Clarinet Concerto, Piano Concertos 17, 20-27
Beethoven Violin Concerto, Piano Concertos 3-5
Felix Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto 1
Grieg Piano Concerto
Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 2, 3

Other Orchestral:
Holst The Planets
Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
Tchaikovsky Swan Lake, the Nutcracker
Felix Mendelssohn Hebrides Overture
Stravinsky Firebird
Ralph Vaughn Williams The Lark Ascending

Choral:
Vivaldi Gloria
Handel Messiah
Bach B Minor Mass
Mozart Requiem
Brahms German Requiem

Chamber
Schubert Trout Quintet, Notturo, String Quartet 14
Beethoven Archduke Trio, String Quartets 7-9, 12
Dvorak Dumky Trio, String Quartet 12

Opera:
Monteverdi L'Orfeo
Purcell Dido and Aeanas
Mozart The Magic Flute, Cosi Fan Tutti


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1996D said:


> Follow conductors and performers, they'll have the repertoire you're looking for with the best quality.
> 
> Conductors: Karajan, Bernstein, Furtwangler, Abbado, Bohm.
> 
> ...


Klemperar and Gardiner belong on the list too.


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

1996D said:


> Follow conductors and performers, they'll have the repertoire you're looking for with the best quality.
> 
> Conductors: Karajan, Bernstein, Furtwangler, Abbado, Bohm.
> 
> ...


Thanks, speaking as an audophile are any labels i should avoid ?


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

1996D said:


> Follow conductors and performers, they'll have the repertoire you're looking for with the best quality.
> 
> Conductors: Karajan, Bernstein, Furtwangler, Abbado, Bohm.
> 
> ...


Thanks, speaking as an audiophile are any labels i should avoid ?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Alan1974 said:


> Thanks, speaking as an audiophile are any labels i should avoid ?


There are no major labels to avoid--you have to take your chances with particular recordings. Some generally good-sounding labels with highly rated recordings are tacet, bis, and hyperion.

There's probably an audiophile label thread somewhere around here? I'd be interested to see that myself.


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

mahlernerd said:


> What type of classical music do you like to listen to? I have many recommendations for different categories, there's solo music (for any instrument), orchestral music, chamber music, opera, and many more! Also, what type of characteristics do you look for in music, i.e. loud/soft, fast/slow, long/short, you can find something just for you!


Hi there. Primarily full orchestra or at least multi instrument recordings. Sound quality is important as is full range of bass to high tones. More or less live sounding and i want to be able to close my eyes and feel the band is in my room. I have good equipment and have found several discs which do just that in various genres. Right now was just looking for the more famous stuff i might know before getting into new material.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

nortonowner said:


> Hi there. Primarily full orchestra or at least multi instrument recordings. Sound quality is important as is full range of bass to high tones. More or less live sounding and i want to be able to close my eyes and feel the band is in my room. I have good equipment and have found several discs which do just that in various genres. Right now was just looking for the more famous stuff i might know before getting into new material.


OK, this gives me more of an idea what you're looking for, a "holographic" audiophile sound.

Although my favorite version of The Planets (Karajan/VPO) can be found on 192/24 Blu-Ray audio from Japan, it is tough to find. The best alternative for audio quality that I know of is James Levine with the CSO, on CD. Amazing sound.









It can be purchased anywhere CDs are sold, e.g. Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Holst-Planets-Gustav/dp/B000001GCZ/ A CD-quality FLAC download can also be had on Presto for a pretty good deal. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7944000--holst-the-planets-op-32-etc









Tchaikovsky's symphonies are a great workout for an audio system. I have not heard better than Karajan's account in the late 70s with the Berlin Philharmonic. They can be had in 96/24 hi-res either as a Blu-Ray disc https://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-Symphonies-CD-Blu-ray-Audio/dp/B07Q5CQBHY/ or as a FLAC download from Presto. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7975919--tchaikovsky-symphonies-nos-1-6









My go to for Beethoven in ultra-high-quality audio is another Karajan recording, his 1970s cycle with the BPO. This 192/24 rendition of a quadrophonic analog recording sounds astonishing, has an Atmos version, and definitely sounds "live." This is my desert island Beethoven cycle. https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Dolby-Atmos-Blu-ray/dp/B07H62PFS4/

This Shostakovich cycle (recorded in 2019) has unbelievable sound. I purchased the whole thing on CD, but 1-3 is a great sampler.









It can be found in 96/24 hi-res at HDTracks: https://www.hdtracks.com/#/album/5e22276c24f95d460e6a8cf7









This collection of Wagner Overtures and incidental music has stunning sound, and is available for a good deal on Presto. https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...er-overtures-preludes-and-orchestral-excerpts


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

nortonowner said:


> Hi there. Primarily full orchestra or at least multi instrument recordings. Sound quality is important as is full range of bass to high tones. More or less live sounding and i want to be able to close my eyes and feel the band is in my room. I have good equipment and have found several discs which do just that in various genres. Right now was just looking for the more famous stuff i might know before getting into new material.


Ah, Orchestral Music is my cup of tea! Some good places to start is definitely the Beethoven symphonies, as well as some late Mozart and Haydn. They are relatively easy to understand, and it provides a lot of foundation to build your classical music knowledge on. From those composers, try the symphonies of Brahms, Schumann, Schubert, and Mendelssohn. Then you can get more into the late romantic period with Bruckner and Berlioz. Then, maybe try Mahler (preferably start with #4 or #1, as they are shorter and less overwhelming for a first listener than the others). From there, try Shostakovich, who is good to listen to after Mahler, as he was heavily influenced by Mahler.

For works other than symphonies, try the Rite of Spring by Igor Stravinsky (though not right away, as it is a rather different piece), and the Tone Poems of Richard Strauss, try to listen to those around the time that you listen to composers like Bruckner and Mahler, as he was in the same time period.

If you go to the Talk Classical Orchestral Music Section, you can find a list of the most recommended symphonies and orchestral pieces.

These are recordings that I like to use:

Beethoven Symphonies: Abbado, BPO
Brahms Symphonies: Chailly, Gewandhaus Orchestra
Schumann Symphonies: Tilson Thomas, SFS
Schubert Symphonies: Harnoncourt, BPO
Mendelssohn Symphonies: Davis, LSO
Bruckner Symphonies: Karajan, BPO
Mahler Symphonies: Tilson Thomas, SFS
Shostakovich Symphonies: Petrenko, RLPO
Strauss Tone Poems: Jarvi, RSNO
Stravinsky Rite of Spring: Tilson Thomas, SFS

Welcome to Classical Music!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Trevor Pinnock's account of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos has spectacular sound. The harpsichord and violins sound like they're in the room with you. It can be had in CD-quality FLAC from Presto. https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...-bach-brandenburg-concertos-orchestral-suites









Pinnock's set of Vivaldi's Four Seasons is similarly stupendous in terms of sound quality, and can be had (cheap!) in CD-quality FLAC on Presto as well. https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7931297--vivaldi-the-four-seasons









This is the best sounding version of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik I've heard. You will definitely "know" this piece. A CD-quality FLAC can be had at Presto for a really good price. https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...g-holberg-suite-prokofiev-symphonie-classique









If you didn't want to spring for a whole Beethoven cycle, a good alternative is Carlos Kleiber's account of Symphonies 5 & 7, which many hold up as the gold standard for these pieces. Presto has a 96/24 FLAC download for not too much money. I personally think the Karajan above sounds slightly better from an audiophile perspective, but it does cost a fair bit more (for 9 symphonies instead of 2, mind). https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7924447--beethoven-symphonies-nos-5-7

Those are the recordings (this and my above post) that spring to mind as audiophile quality renditions of "popular" classical works. The Shostakovich is the most outside the mainstream, but the sound was so superb I had to include it for someone seeking "holographic" audio.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Alan1974 said:


> Thanks, speaking as an audiophile are any labels i should avoid?


There's nothing wrong with starting out looking for great sound - that's exactly what I did. But after a while, when you've become familiar with the core repertoire and you've developed a rich appreciation for classical (I'm talking years down the road), you will want to open your ears to historical recordings that reveal depths of profundity that might take you places you might never have imagined going. For now, happy listening and enjoy the ride


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

Thanks so much. I just ordered 3 of the ones you mentioned. One appears to be a remaster but similar, ill try and attatch a photo to make sure i got the right one.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

nortonowner said:


> Thanks so much. I just ordered 3 of the ones you mentioned. One appears to be a remaster but similar, ill try and attatch a photo to make sure i got the right one.
> View attachment 136223


Oh, this one has lovely sound. I didn't recommend it because Mozart's symphonies are a little bit less well known, which was one of your criteria.

Let me know how you enjoy the ones you got! Which ones were they? And just what is your system? You should post pics if you'd like to show off ;-)


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

ill send a pic of my current system, its a work in progress. Focal speakers with 2 acoustic subs and Luxman amp. I cannot find the one i sent the pic i got of the version you have on ebay. they have tons of different ones but the picture you sent i can only find on LP without ordering the digital one from that store. Is it available on HD or CD ?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

nortonowner said:


> ill send a pic of my current system, its a work in progress. Focal speakers with 2 acoustic subs and Luxman amp. I cannot find the one i sent the pic i got of the version you have on ebay. they have tons of different ones but the picture you sent i can only find on LP without ordering the digital one from that store. Is it available on HD or CD ?
> View attachment 136226


Sweet setup! I wish I had the space for a serious amp/speakers. I am primarily a headphone listener (Sony MDR-Z7).








Is it the Eine Kleine Nachtmusik you're trying to get? Are you looking specifically for cds or are digital files also playable for you?

Why don't you say which ones you got and which one you can't find and I'll try to see if I can find an alternate vendor online from among my regulars.


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

yes thats the one. the version of artwork you showed me only comes up on ebay as an LP


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Go to eBay or discogs and buy a copy of Boulez Conducts Varese on the DG label. That'll rock your audio system.


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

this one?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That's it. Awesome recording! I hope you like modern music. If you're into Mozart, forget it.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Nachtmusik-Holberg-Prokofiev-Symphony/dp/B0013QUKBO

Here's the Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. Can be had used for not too terribly much.


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

just ordered it. ill keep you posted as i get stuff in.


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

> ill send a pic of my current system, its a work in progress. Focal speakers with 2 acoustic subs and Luxman amp. I cannot find the one i sent the pic i got of the version you have on ebay. they have tons of different ones but the picture you sent i can only find on LP without ordering the digital one from that store. Is it available on HD or CD ?New to Classical Need Help-20200518_210719-jpg


very nice , and hears mine i think all systems are a work in progress


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to try some recordings on the Telarc label if you like dynamics and low bass. They are known for compression free recordings.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> If I were going to recommend, say, ten things to an aspiring classical aficionado who cares about audio quality, they would be the following:
> 
> Vivaldi, The Four Seasons
> Bach, Brandenburg Concerto 3
> ...


An excellent list to start with.

I made up a Top 1000 list of entry-level Classical, but here's the Top 20 (note the similarities with the above list).

Holst - The Planets, Op. 32. 1918
Dvorak - Symphony No.9 in E minor "From the New World", Op 95. 1893
Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Stravinsky - The Firebird. 1910	
Tchaikovsky - 1812 Festival Overture, Op. 49. 1882

Vivaldi - Summer, The Four Seasons. 1723
JS Bach - Brandenburg Concerto #6, In B Flat, BWV 1051. 1721.
WA Mozart - Symphony 41 in C "Jupiter", K. 551. 1788
Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia. 1880. 
WA Mozart - Overture from The Marriage of Figaro. 1786

Grieg - Peer Gynt: Suite No. 1, Op. 46, and Suite No. 2, Op. 55. (Original score, Op. 23). 1876 
Frederic Chopin - Polonaise Op. 53
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel orchestration). 1922
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring

Beethoven - Symphony No.5 in C minor, Op. 67. 1808 
JS Bach - Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV 1007
Carl Orff - O Fortuna from Carmina Burana
Mussorgsky - Night On Bald Mountain (Rimsky-Korsokov arrangement). 1886	
Johann Sebastian Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier 2, Prelude F Sharp minor

You want quality recordings? Deutsche Gramafone

You want great interpretations? Leonard Bernstein


----------



## williamrong (May 19, 2020)

Hi, I'm a 15 year old Pianist, and i'm working on my second diploma. I'm currently doing some synthesia versions of some famous classical pieces for piano. Here is my channel, please check it out, like and subscribe. You can check out some of the classical pieces and learn them hopefully.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUsCajIsdhk-zzPc1wncYjA?view_as=subscriber

If you have any recommendations of pieces for me to do please reply to this thread. Thanks


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If you want audiophile labels then Tacet, Exton, Pentatone, Linn, Hyperion, BIS, Channel Classics are good examples but beware some of their releases can be pretty pricey (especially Tacet and Exton). You can pick up most of the standard repertoire on the major labels in just as good sound a lot cheaper.


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

As well as this being my first venture into classical music im also fairly new to forums, after watching a yt video on forum etiquette
i realize ive gatecrashed this thread so my apologises. that being said ive made some orders on amazon and if you guys dont mind id like to stay in this thread and learn some more?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Alan1974 said:


> As well as this being my first venture into classical music im also fairly new to forums, after watching a yt video on forum etiquette
> i realize ive gatecrashed this thread so my apologises. that being said ive made some orders on amazon and if you guys dont mind id like to stay in this thread and learn some more?


I don't think people stand on ceremony much here. Crash threads all you like.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Alan1974 said:


> very nice , and hears mine i think all systems are a work in progress
> View attachment 136247


I've got system envy!


----------



## Alan1974 (May 18, 2020)

> I've got system envy!


There's always a better system round the corner, as long as your happy with what you listen to its all good


----------



## nortonowner (May 18, 2020)

Amazing looking system!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi there,

You could look at movie sound tracks for Amadeus and Immortal Beloved to hear an assortment of Mozart and Beethoven. Some years ago there was the 'Song of Norway' and you could hear a selection of works by Grieg. Those are 3 examples.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Caroline said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You could look at movie sound tracks for Amadeus and Immortal Beloved to hear an assortment of Mozart and Beethoven. Some years ago there was the 'Song of Norway' and you could hear a selection of works by Grieg. Those are 3 examples.


I should have included 'Copying Beethoven' for exposure to some of his late period works, including the late Strinq Quartets and the Diabelli Variations.

As a note about these films/movies - they are greatly fictionalized. That being said, the music is fabulous.


----------

